# This is just stunning!



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I came across this gorgeous "Sunshine Sweater" and was really wowed by it. Click the url below if you want the pattern and check out her blog responses as I see some good information on it there, too. Pattern is free!

http://auntieamandaknits.blogspot.com/2007/02/sunshine.html


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

WOW!!!! Saved it!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh yes, very nice. Think my DIL will like that one.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is a lovely sweater!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, yummy. Love the color.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Just gorgeous! The color is just wonderful. It would be so nice to wear on a cold gloomy day!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Gorgeous! What a beautiful sweater, if only I had a body to wear it one.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Love it! Color, design. Now I just need a smaller bod!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> Gorgeous! What a beautiful sweater, if only I had a body to wear it one.


What happened to your body? I thought everyone had a body? LOL


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I just love this sweater but it is a size small. What can I do to adjust this to a large??


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Your sweater is very pretty. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kyterp said:


> I just love this sweater but it is a size small. What can I do to adjust this to a large??


Be sure to read her introduction where she talks about adapting to larger sizes. I will have to do this also. I would compare her instructions with the instructions of my favorite top-down sweater, note the differences, and "drop" her lace patterns into my favorite sweater pattern. That front closure will take some study, but is possible. She has written her instructions out the long way, most of my sweater patterns are more compactly written.

P.S.- in the comments below the pattern, she explains to one person how to adjust the cast on stitches for a larger size. Hooray!

Beautiful sweater, would be worth the work to convert her pattern to my size!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

gorgeous sweater on you!! great job on the knitting, isn`t it wonderful to be able to make a statement sweater that no one else will be wearing? The color is just lucious!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

It looks so soft!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Love it! Thank you


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Saved it,thank you


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

This is a good find. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful'


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Dusti-That really is a stunning sweater. Thanks for sharing the link! Denise


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

That IS beautiful - I love that color. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## LauraDP (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow!!! Beautiful sweater! Love the color!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Spectacular !!!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

The details really make that sweater shine No pun intended. Nice work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I came across this gorgeous "Sunshine Sweater" and was really wowed by it. Click the url below if you want the pattern and check out her blog responses as I see some good information on it there, too. Pattern is free!
> 
> http://auntieamandaknits.blogspot.com/2007/02/sunshine.html


Wow - I love it. Now in my favourites file to do over the winter. Trouble is I have so many to do I hope I live long enough to do them all. Thanks.


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

Ditto Budasha


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautifully done...love the color too!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is nice! Thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

your right its beautiful!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

I so agree with LadyBecket!!!


----------

